
Cisco to pay $8.6M fine for selling hackable technology to government - chupa-chups
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/07/31/cisco-pay-million-fine-selling-government-hackable-surveillance-technology/
======
chupa-chups
Alternative source:

[https://www.zdnet.com/article/cisco-to-pay-8-6-million-
for-s...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/cisco-to-pay-8-6-million-for-selling-
vulnerable-software-to-us-government/)

------
icanhasjonas
And Barr wants to put backdoors into security software..

~~~
andrerm
For citizens only

